# Mayhem in Mobile Ala Sept 21



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

MAYHEM IN MOBILE!!! 
SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY... September 21, 2003... It’s going to be MAYHEM!!! The PARA R/C Mayhem in Mobile trophy race is just around the corner. Hobbytown USA, Mobile, AL is going to be the place for R/C racing madness! If you didn’t catch the story on the Channel 5 news a few weeks ago, just follow the smell of nitro and burning foam to the corner of Airport and Schillinger, because there’s going to be some insane racing action. C’mon in, c’mon over! You can’t win if you don’t stop on by! 

We will be handing out trophies for Nitro Touring, Electric Touring, and Legends classes. As always, other on-road classes will be included according to racer turn out. On that note, all you guys with 1/10’th 235’s or 1/8'th scales, bring em’ out! We’ve had a smattering of these cars the past few races, so lets get them all together for this race and swap some paint! 

As far as the racing action is concerned, the track set-up will begin at 8:30 a.m. and sign up will start at 11:30. The races will begin at 1:30. We will run 3 qualifiers and a main for each class. The Nitro and Electric classes will run 5 minute races (heats and main) and the Legends class will be 4 minute races. 

So, if you think you got the stuff, bring it! We’re looking forward to an excellent turn out so be sure not to miss this one. As always, if the weather looks questionable on race day, check the Forums on this website the morning of the race. The club Prez will make a decision early (usually by 6:30 a.m.) and we will reschedule if necessary. 

http://www.pararc.org/


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Mobile Race Site Directions*

MOBILE RACE SITE DIRECTIONS
From I-10 – Take the I-65 exit and head north. Take the Airport Blvd exit and head west. Follow Airport Blvd for about 6 miles, until you come to Schillinger Rd. The HobbyTown USA is located in the shopping center on the northwest corner of the Airport Blvd and Schillinger Rd intersection.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Only 2 weeks until race time.........


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Only a week left................... :thumbsup:


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

I cant get off of work until 8ish Sunday morning, is there a way i can send you my sign up info in advance (frequency, class, personal transponder #) so i wont miss sign up like i did last time? I probably cant get there until 12 at best, but i wanna be sure i dont make it hard on youse guys at the last minute! Let me know...  
- Dave


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Dave just give me your info and I'll turn it in when I sign up. :thumbsup: 
Eddie


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Eddie, thanx man, i ended up working too late to come. Was it rained out perchance? I got three days off this coming weekend! Let me know...
- Dave


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Dave, we ran only a couple nitro heats. The rain came a couple times but they were able to dry off the track. However the Jlap program went down so the race was canceled and it will be run next Sunday Sept 27th. Race time starts at 12:00 and there will be 3 heats and a main.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

YES! All i have to do is an anti-rain dance... and i can run with you guys on the 27th!! Keep me posted!
- Dave


----------



## dog433 (Jun 26, 2002)

is ya ever coming back to mobile to run on road any more


----------

